# Happy birthday



## Borislav

Can someone help me with this?
I have a polish grandfather and I would like to wish him happy birthday and that he has good health and be happy healthy.
Can someone tell me how to say it in polish in a nice way?
Thank you.


----------



## agipiki

Hi!
It depends on whether you want to say it or write.
 
Oral version: Życzę ci wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin, dużo szczęścia i zdrowia. (Happy birthday, lots of happiness and good health)
 
And if you want to write a postcard:
Kochany Dziadku! (Dear Grandfather)
Życzę Ci wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin, dużo szczęścia i zdrowia.
*Your signature*


----------



## Borislav

Thank you very much. klasna.


----------



## User1001

agipiki, what about "Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin"?


----------



## Thomas1

tspier2 said:


> agipiki, what about "Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin"?


Hi tspier2,

Your version works fine too. However, it differs from what the author of this post wanted to wish. It more or less means _I wish you all the best on your birthday_.

It would be a good starter, I think, and I find it even more common than the one starting with _Życzę Ci..._ Although, that's the matter of personal preference I guess. 

Tom


----------



## agipiki

tspier2 said:


> agipiki, what about "Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin"?


 
this the most neutral way of saying happy birthday and usually is just a beginning of the wishes. everything depends on the discourse.


----------



## WeeBabyMunchkin

Hi,

My fiance's grandmother is polish and I'd like to be able to say "Happy birthday grandma" to her.

If anyone could help it would be very much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Thomas1

WeeBabyMunchkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> My fiance's grandmother is polish and I'd like to be able to say "Happy birthday grandma" to her.
> 
> If anyone could help it would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!


You can say:
_Babciu, wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin._
[babtsioo, wshistkyeago naylepshego z okazyi ooro*dzi*n]
or
_Babcia, wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin._
[babtsia, wshistkyeago naylepshego z okazyi ooro*dzi*n]

I find the first version more cordial and hearty. 

*dzi* -- more or less as in woul*d y*ou


Tom


----------



## Grefsen

tspier2 said:


> agipiki, what about "Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin"?



*So would the above be appropriate to use in an email to someone who is not a close friend or family member?  I just recently met someone from Poland and thought it would be nice to say the following:

"Dear (her name),

I wish you all the best on your birthday.

Your friend, (my name)"

Any help writing this in Polish would be greatly appreciately.  
*


----------



## Marga H

Grefsen said:


> *So would the above be appropriate to use in an email to someone who is not a close friend or family member? I just recently met someone from Poland and thought it would be nice to say the following:*
> 
> *"Dear (her name),*
> 
> _*I wish you all the best on your birthday*_*.*
> 
> *Your friend, (my name)"*
> 
> *Any help writing this in Polish would be greatly appreciately. *


Hi Grefsen,

_Droga xxx !_
_Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin _
_życzy _your name
or : _Najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin_
_składa _your name

your friend means in Polish Twój przyjaciel or Twój kolega ( if you are a male )
but we rather don't use it, the name only sounds more natural.


----------



## Grefsen

Marga H said:


> Hi Grefsen,
> 
> _Droga xxx !_
> _Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin _
> _życzy _your name
> or : _Najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin_
> _składa _your name



*Thank you so much for the help Marga.   Just so I'm sure that I know what I will be sending to my new friend, what exactly is the difference between these two versions?*


----------



## agipiki

Grefsen said:


> *Thank you so much for the help Marga.  Just so I'm sure that I know what I will be sending to my new friend, what exactly is the difference between these two versions?*


 

The first version is better for a friends/ member of family and the second is very neutral, better for a work colleague.


----------



## Marga H

Grefsen said:


> *Thank you so much for the help Marga.  Just so I'm sure that I know what I will be sending to my new friend, what exactly is the difference between these two versions?*


IMO there isn't any difference, just two standard possibilities.
Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin means literally All the best on the birthday so after that you can add : życzy Grefsen = wishes Grefsen.
Najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin = Best wishes on the birthday so after that you say : _składa_ Grefsen - in order not to repeat the same word ( składać życzenia = to express, to give wishes , to wish )
przyjaciel - close friend, kolega - colleague
Hope it is clear now.
Regards.


----------



## Grefsen

Marga H said:


> IMO there isn't any difference, just two standard possibilities.
> Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin means literally All the best on the birthday so after that you can add : życzy Grefsen = wishes Grefsen.
> Najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin = Best wishes on the birthday so after that you say : _składa_ Grefsen - in order not to repeat the same word ( składać życzenia = to express, to give wishes , to wish )
> przyjaciel - close friend, kolega - colleague
> Hope it is clear now.
> Regards.



*Thanks again Marga.  I have several Polish friends who I will now be making the effort to send Polish birthday greetings to thanks to the help I received from you and the others here in this forum.  *


----------

